# Crested geckos do they need a UVB light?



## MrWhippet (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
I keep reading mixed opinions. As they are nocturnal or start becoming active in the early evening I can understand why a UVB lamp probably isn't necessary for 10-12 hours a day if they are asleep in a log so why have one and what about having it on a couple of hours a day instead?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Some people say no, others yes and then you get those that say they don't NEED it but it is beneficial. I have UV in with all my geckos but, as you mention, it is only on for 6 hours a day. The last 3 hours before I switch the heat off/down and the first 3 hours of the heat being switched on/up. This is only a new thing for most of my guys but they seem to be out earlier at night to bask, so hopefully the investment was a good idea.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i dont use uv lights in mine, like above some do some dont


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I use 5% UVB for 12 hours a day, I have plenty of plants etc to give varied hiding places for them  My Adult male is 2 and I have 2 sub adult females - the three of them will be moving into a new, much bigger viv in a few months when the girls are big enough to cope with him and his "advances" I'm looking forward to being able to watch them bounce around and play together! He's become much more active since having the girls next door, and they play together too


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

UV 12hrs a day on my guys. All have been observed basking at some point in their life. Just remember most care sheets also say no need for heat, we give all of ours a heat graient. It is really quite hot over in New Caledonia.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

I am happy to answer any questions if you wish

here is a free link to my thoughts on this exact subject www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/048_PRK_Aug12.pdf

john


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Not a cresties but still a rhacodactylus, my gargoyle has UV and regularly basks under it. Also provides a bit of heat for him too. He has vines underneath at different heights so he can choose where he wants to be.


----------

